

NASA - Remember the 13th - loupeabody
http://www.rememberthe13th.com/

======
ra
Really?

Then why is the domain registered at namecheap and the registrant hiding
behind WhoisGuard?

NASA didn't make this.

~~~
kneisley
No doubt. Not to mention, NASA is subject to the shutdown right now. Their
website isn't even available.

------
earlz
Completely fake. Here's what happens when you send it an HTTP 1.0 request
without the Host header:

    
    
        earlz@EarlzWork ~ % nc www.rememberthe13th.com 80
        GET /sign_me_up.php HTTP/1.0
        
        HTTP/1.0 200 OK
        Date: Thu, 03 Oct 2013 14:36:20 GMT
        Server: Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu)
        X-Powered-By: PHP/5.3.10-1ubuntu3.8
        Set-Cookie: wc_session_cookie_099d066d0c4356a36019db6b6adc6718=xo48mwb9bqcu89XumVOt2ur0kROnYwnU%7C%7C1380983780%7C%7C1380980180%7C%7C95c70c35fe67d431307ccee4ac98ffbe; expires=Sat, 05-Oct-2013 14:36:20 GMT; path=/; httponly
        Set-Cookie: woocommerce_items_in_cart=0; expires=Thu, 03-Oct-2013 13:36:20 GMT; path=/
        Set-Cookie: woocommerce_cart_hash=0; expires=Thu, 03-Oct-2013 13:36:20 GMT; path=/
        X-Pingback: http://www.adixy.com/xmlrpc.php
        Vary: Accept-Encoding
        Connection: close
        Content-Type: text/html; charset=UTF-8
    

adixy is apparently a service to "buy real page views" lol

------
mrosenberg
Would a NASA website be operating right now?

------
martin_k

      <meta name="author" content="Bilderbergs; FEMA; NASA.GOV">

------
markyc
cool landing page, but what do they need the leads/emails for?

~~~
deweller
I signed up with a throwaway email address. I received no confirmation email.
Not likely that this is for real.

------
Tloewald
penis enlargement pills?

